# Move to Phuket with spec. needs child



## madisonb (Jun 12, 2011)

Would like to relocate to Phuket with my daughter who has intellectual disability while my husband continues to work in Singapore during the week and fly up on weekends.

My two queries are:

Can I apply for a 12 month visa for me and a dependant for her if I can prove husband will support us on his salary? Want to live there for this time to decide whether to apply for retirement visa in the future (will be 50 by then).

Is there any school that would accept my daughter? Am happy to provide private support teacher to attend with her I can find someone. Can only find one spec. ed school which appears to be for nationals only.

Many thanks


----------



## williamarissa (Apr 10, 2011)

I have only been to Thailand twice. I plan too retire there. I only ruled out Singapore due to being expensive. I plan too own little, and no property. Although I will still be considered a walking ATM I have no one else too care for.


----------

